# I Have Eaten Spam So Here Are My Thoughts



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2020)

Since the shelves were depleted I grabbed two cans of Spam. I have not eaten Spam since I was a teenager. The first thing is when I opened the can the smell was very close to the smell of the dog good we fed out dog in the 50s. It was awful. Next is the texture is more bread like meaning they have taken away some meat and replaced it with filler. It is more mushy now. However the flavor is not bad especially hot fried with BBQ sauce. I am afraid to read the label so I cannot comment on it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

We used to fry it. Also had it in sandwiches with mayo. Didn't think it was bad back then. Have not had in in over 50 yrs, but it wasn't mushy back then.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm trying to remember if I ever ate Spam, even when I was a carnivore more than 35 years ago.  If I did it was probably just one time.  Can't remember what it tasted like.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

It might have been Prem I'm recollecting I had. It was similar to Spam. Did you have Prem in the U.S.?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

Spam or canned corned beef ....need I say more.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 19, 2020)

My dad used to tell us, "When you're hungry enough, everything tastes good."

[edit] His few words impacted my work ethic for evermore.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My dad used to tell us, "When you're hungry enough, everything tastes good."


Your dad was wrong!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Your dad was wrong!


If so, rarely.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

When we were kids, we had bologna so often that Spam probably tasted like steak to us. Yes, we were poor, but our parents did their best.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It might have been Prem I'm recollecting I had. It was similar to Spam. Did you have Prem in the U.S.?


I'm not sure but I think we did.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> When we were kids, we had bologna so often that Spam probably tasted like steak to us. Yes, we were poor, but our parents did their best.


Give me a bologna, mustard and lettuce sandwich any time and I will make it disappear.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 19, 2020)

I have eaten spam and in my mind, it is a "food of last resort."


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm just grateful that I can afford other options at this point in life


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> When we were kids, we had bologna so often that Spam probably tasted like steak to us. Yes, we were poor, but our parents did their best.


For me, bologna would be a gourmet treat compared to SPAM.  

I still enjoy fried bologna once or twice a year.

I remember getting the rind from the bologna caught between my teeth when we used to have to remove it from each slice.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I'm not sure but I think we did.


I also think we did, but I know we had Treet. I never ate any of it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven't had Spam since I was a kid, but back then I loved it sliced thin and fried for breakfast with an egg.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I still enjoy fried bologna once or twice a year.


My mother made that now and then. Remember how the slices puffed up in the center and got crispy on the edges? My girlfriend's daughter fills these with scrambled eggs for her kids.

Last shopping trip I bought 2 cans of white meat chicken for the first time. Yesterday I opened one and made chicken salad. It's good! Got 2 servings out of it; lunch and supper.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

I like Spam.  Don't eat it often, but when I do, I like it in a sandwich ...thin and crispy fried with lots of mustard.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2020)

I developed a taste for Spam when I was in the Air Force.  The base chow hall always served Spam and Eggs as part of the menu for Midnight Chow.  I would come back from having some local German beer in town, stop by the chow hall for a couple of slices of Spam and some scrambled eggs, and call it a night.  
Even today, my wife makes a casserole using low sodium Spam and macaroni and tomatoes, every few weeks, and I like that.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 19, 2020)

Spam and yellow waxed beans for supper, better than being hungry.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 19, 2020)

Have 2 or 3 cans in the cabinet now.  I've eaten it sparingly for years.  Still do, and I have learned that my SO's little yapper likes it too.  

Sadly the 2020 SpamJam festival in Honolulu has been rescheduled to a later, to be determined date


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> sliced thin and fried for breakfast with an egg


THAT.....is good


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't know what Spam is using for their filler, but when I made a delivery at their plant, I saw a truck from the County Animal Shelter leaving.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven't had Spam in ages but liked it fried with eggs.  I don't know what they are putting in it nowadays and really didn't way back when either...God only knows...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2020)

I buy a can now and then. I have a really quick recipe which I think was on the can at one time. Slice it and cover the bottom of a small casserole dish with the slices,put leftover mashed potatoes on top of the spam and cover with grated cheddar cheese and put it under the broiler. Cut into squares and serve with a salad or other veggies. not bad for a really quick dinner. I've seen it called Treet also but never heard of Prem.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

Was it Spam that used to come with a little key opener attached to the can?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2020)

Judycat yes it came with a key.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

When I was a carnivore I used to love Mortadella, which is similar to bologna.  I stopped eating it when my mother told me sometimes it's made with horse meat.

As nouns the *difference between bologna and mortadella*
 is that *bologna* is a smoked, seasoned italian sausage made from beef, pork or veal, while *mortadella* is a smooth-textured italian pork sausage with lumps of fat, flavoured with spices; eaten cold.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Give me a bologna, mustard and lettuce sandwich any time and I will make it disappear.


No, no, no.   That's bologna, mayo and cheese on white bread.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My mother made that now and then. Remember how the slices puffed up in the center and got crispy on the edges? My girlfriend's daughter fills these with scrambled eggs for her kids.
> 
> Last shopping trip I bought 2 cans of white meat chicken for the first time. Yesterday I opened one and made chicken salad. It's good! Got 2 servings out of it; lunch and supper.


Been eating canned white chicken in water for years Rose and I luv it, plain or mixed with a little mayo, with or without the bread.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

My mom used to make barbecued Spam. The only way I'd eat it. I see the SPAM Web site has the recipe (or something pretty close to it):

https://www.spam.com/recipes/pulled-spam-bbq-sandwich


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 20, 2020)

I bought a canned ham. Scored it and studded it with cloves like a regular ham. Then basted it with a honey mustard glaze. Baked it in the oven. Served it with carrots glazed as well and a fried egg and toast. Made minced ham and pickle sandwiches next day. I love that stuff. And the best part. Easy carving.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 20, 2020)

There's so much fat in Spam that if you listen real hard while you are eating it you can probably hear the sound of your arteries hardening.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> No, no, no.   That's bologna, mayo and cheese on white bread.


No, it's bologna and cheap yellow mustard on white bread,  no lettuce!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

Prem is in there with Spam and Klik.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

Too much salt in these canned meat products for my taste.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Too much salt in these canned meat products for my taste.


I haven't touched the stuff for over 50 years, but would consider it if times get tough .. and they could.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 21, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I like Spam.  Don't eat it often, but when I do, I like it in a sandwich ...thin and crispy fried with lots of mustard.


I love spam, fried crispy and it’s nice and salty.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

I never had spam in my whole life....I don't eat meat.....


----------



## gennie (Mar 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Give me a bologna, mustard and lettuce sandwich any time and I will make it disappear.


There is bologna and then there is Bologna.  Inexpensive brands can be pretty bad but Boars Head German Bologna is prime sandwich fixings


----------

